

Show HN: sshgate, easily create SSH server applications in go - JeanSebTr
https://github.com/xpensia/sshgate

======
JeanSebTr
You can look at the demo [1] to have an idea how to use it.

I hope some will find it useful. Don't hesitate if you have any questions to
ask here :)

[1] [https://github.com/xpensia/git-
demo/blob/master/app.go](https://github.com/xpensia/git-
demo/blob/master/app.go)

